# bulk sugar



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I have no experience but when you make it into a syrup is it still soured? Where did it come from? Is it granulated or wet? Maybe try it out on a test hive or a nuc.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I get waste sugar from a warehouse that deals exclusively in metric ton totes of sugar. There's often a sour/fermenting smell in the building. Nothing wrong with the sugar I get from them.


----------



## Tiny Barn Farm (Dec 22, 2012)

Bulk Sugar I buy Never smells sour. If it did I wouldn't buy it anymore. What was in the drums previous to sugar???


----------



## Bob Nelson (Feb 10, 2005)

Contamination from previous use of the container would be foremost to consider. If from a beekeeper or honey/food related source it likely is not something outright toxic. May be some residual fermented honey or syrup and a small amount would likely not be of consequence (see following though).

If the sugar is largely dry and unspoiled it is more likely ok than not. A good suggestion above is to run a test to see if the bees take it. If they find it to their liking limit the amount you mix and present the hives to what they readily take up in a day or two. Once in solution any yeasts, bacteria, etc will thrive and multiply making it go sour rapidly.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I was listening to Money Talk today on the radio and heard some great news:
Sugar prices are down; WAY DOWN like 20 -30 percent.
Lets hope this holds through fall.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Costco yesterday was $.44lb


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Costco yesterday was $.44lb


That's not great. I can get it "on sale" at the local stores for .40lb.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

snl said:


> That's not great. .


lol, I know, I wonder when Harry's 20-30% drop takes effect?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

US sugar prices don't necessarily move in concert with world sugar futures. The regulatory decision referenced in this article suggests that USA sugar prices might not be going down any time soon:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/19/usa-sugar-mexico-refiners-idUSL2N0WL2F120150319


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> US sugar prices don't necessarily move in concert with world sugar futures. The regulatory decision referenced in this article suggests that USA sugar prices might not be going down any time soon:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/19/usa-sugar-mexico-refiners-idUSL2N0WL2F120150319


Not being one to come on Beesource and encourage off site links, but I checked Google for "sugar Prices 2015"
What I found was that Bob Brinker's Money Talk is right:
Sugar prices ARE at an all time low since Jimmy Carter was president.
Nice try, Radar.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I suggest _reading _the article I linked in post #10. The context of my comment was _not _what the historical price of USA sugar may have been over the past decades, but rather what may occur with USA sugar prices _in the future_.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

WalMart has gone up $2 per 25lb bag from last year's price.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What was Walmart's price last year in your area?
Regardless, I have been stocking up since last Fall for this
Spring's feeding. So far we are in a flow so no need to feed this Spring time.
Maybe to give them during the summer dearth to keep them going until the
Fall flow again. A big Borage blooming patch is the key here.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

beepro said:


> What was Walmart's price last year in your area?


$10.88 for 25lb.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, that is what we have at the local food market here now.


----------

